# Hang in there...



## hiroto (May 14, 2008)

Hang in there and we'll be back into 100,000 years of good skiing climate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

there's never a wish better than this
When you only got 100 years to live


----------



## wa-loaf (May 15, 2008)

That spike in CO2 is pretty ominous looking.


----------

